# My latest developments and full rebuild.



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

additional pictures


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

before I removed the pistons, on number 1 and 4 I could physically move the piston in the bore..I'm talking just a tad...after I let them soak in oil for a day, the rings freed up and I couldn't move them. none of the rings or ring lands were damaged.

I called some machine shops to hot tank the head and pressure check for cracks. I told them about the warp and got replies about milling the deck, which I know you can't do. 2 of 3 shops have never worked on a cruze head before lol

this is why I will straighten the head first or buy a new one. I've been running a high boost tune for a year now. I believe the head bolts started to stretch (the middle 6). aluminum "warps" all the time, but the even clamping force during cool down keeps it straight. without even clamping force, it will warp and shape accordingly.

So far I've spent $50, timing kit and head gasket. there are too many unknowns. once I check the bearings and gage the cylinder bore, I'll be able to start the rebuild and I am not using stock internals or cams.


----------

